

Firefox tweaks referer headers in bid to limit website privacy grabs - sp332
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/mozilla-tweaks-referer-headers-in-bid-to-limit-website-privacy-grabs/

======
sp332
Yes, the word "referrer" should have two r's in the middle. But the official
HTTP spec misspelled it.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_referer#Origin_of_the_ter...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_referer#Origin_of_the_term_referer)

